# Edison Nickel Iron / Nickel Cadmium Batteries



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

plataoplomo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone here have hands on experience with Edison flooded NiFe/NiCd batteries?
> 
> ...


The most important thing you need to know is the electrolyte is *highly caustic and will eat skin & flesh.*

If they're in glass jars and the glass is cracked handle like they are plutonium.

Beyond that, they're not much different in performence to lead acid battery cells. Each jar will be a single cell, a little under 2 volts @ full charge. 
There may be a layer of oil on top of the electrolyte. That is to prevent evaporation.
The plates are Iron & Nickle.

Did you come across a US Army abandoned site in the PI? The ones abandoned in Alaska in the 40s are still functional.


----------



## plataoplomo (Jan 14, 2013)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Did you come across a US Army abandoned site in the PI? The ones abandoned in Alaska in the 40s are still functional.


Hi Phil,

Thank you.

I have an opportunity to obtain a large set of mixed nickel cells. Both Iron , (various models and brands), and Cadmium, (ED-240 model). The are currently in-service and being pulled and replaced.

I have a larger solar system and was thinking of replacing my older lead acid bank with a nickel based bank. Either Iron or Cadmium.

My specific questions are,

Is it possible to de-active the Cadmium cells? I know it is possible with the iron cells. I have various instructions on how to do so. I have received mixed information on the cadmium cells.

On the cadmium cells I would like drain them, store them dry for a period of time, then reload them with a fresh batch of electrolyte and re-activate the cell without damaging it?

Thank you


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

My experience with the NiFe cells is that they are best stored in charged condition with the electrolyte in place. There are tons of them that were abandoned in that condition in Alaska in the 1940s, and they are still usable.

As to NiCad, this appears to be the best encyclopedia on the subject.
http://www.mptc.com/CMMs/24-34-00.pdf


----------

